
ISuppli: $499 iPad components estimated at $260 - timr
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/04/499-ipad-components-estimated-at-260-what-cost-software.ars
======
CWuestefeld
Sigh. The price of a product is wholly unrelated to the cost of its raw
materials. The price of a product is determined by the intersection of how
much buyers are willing to pay, versus how much sellers are willing to accept
in payment. That's it, the whole story.

------
chime
Interesting how the gross margin is falling as the SDD gets larger. One would
expect the exact opposite, considering SSDs are getting cheaper by the day.

